# Take home pay question



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a quick question, anyone have an estimate of a yearly salary to generate £1500.00 a month income. 

TIA

Guessing £20k or less??


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

£22,750


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

TJenkos said:


> £23,000 would bring home £1,514


That much 

Thanks


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Get into the real world lots of people don't earn half that


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

TJenkos said:


> £22,750


How did you arrive at that figure?


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> Get into the real world lots of people don't earn half that


Errr, thanks for your input but WTF are you on about


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S63 said:


> How did you arrive at that figure?


Plenty of calculators about :thumb:...

http://www.listentotaxman.com/index.php


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

You asked take home pay


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

phillipnoke said:


> Get into the real world lots of people don't earn half that


Bizarre.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> You asked take home pay


And again, how does that help with this simple question? Obviously you have some issues


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks again for the useful comments


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm on just over 25k but pay union, pension and student loan straight out of my wages as well as the usual tax and national insurance I take home 1487 a month.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh you poor thing only £1487 your not in the real world either


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> Oh you poor thing only £1487 your not in the real world either


But you're not bitter about it?


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> Oh you poor thing only £1487 your not in the real world either


Dear me! Baffling...........absolutely baffling?????
:speechles


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Question answered and im going to lock it to prevent it going off topic


----------

